# was sind 1,2,3, polige Schalter?



## w33werner (19. März 2008)

Hey, 
was solls bedeuten wenn an einem Schalter steht das er drei Polungen hat?
z.B. hier: http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQAR8AAGRXFcg5cb0d955763cb3c39794c0c5474e3232

die Ausführung also ob er Ein/Aus/Ein z.B. geht kann es nicht sein weil es ist bei vielen anderen Schaltern auch nicht so 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Adrenalize (19. März 2008)

Nachdem er sechs Kontakte hat, sprich 3 Paare, würde ich drauf tippen dass der drei Stellungen hat, links, rechts, Mitte, und man halt mit jeder Stellung einen anderen Stromkreis überbrücken kann.


----------



## w33werner (19. März 2008)

ja das hat ich mir auch schon gedacht aber was sind dann ein polige? 
http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;LA=4;GROUP=C21;GROUPID=3275;ARTICLE=13156;START=0;SORT=order_col_artnr_besch;OFFSET=16;SID=31uwun2awQAR8AAGRXFcg5cb0d955763cb3c39794c0c5474e3232

(die Bilder entsprechen natürlich nicht immer den tatsächlichen Produkt)


----------



## SkastYX (19. März 2008)

Ein normaler ein/aus Schalter.
Entweder der Schalter hat Kontakt oder eben nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

Ist doch logisch:
ein 3 Poliger schalter schaltet 3 Pole, ein 1 Pologer schaltet nur 1 Pol.


----------



## w33werner (29. März 2008)

ok erstmal vielen dank das hat ich mir auch schon gedacht nur hatten mich die Bilder verwirrt 

ich hab aber noch eine ganz andere Frage:
gibt es einen variablen Widerstand? (ich nenn es einfach mal so)
also der bis 5 Volt z.B. den Strom ganz normal durch lässt (also bei 3 Volt auch 3 durchlässt) und dann bei 7 Volt eben nur 5 Durchlässt, das gleiche bei 10 Volt usw.
also er nie mehr als 5 Volt durchlässt 

gibt es so was?


----------



## Ramsie (10. April 2008)

Da was du grade beschrieben hast kann man durch wiederstaende erreichen. 
Die heißen: 
*
Varistoren*

Sobald dort die Spannung ansteigt oder auch absingt aendert sich der Wiederstand.
Noch ein link zur einfacheren erklärung.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor

MFG


----------



## Adrenalize (10. April 2008)

Ramsie schrieb:


> wiederstaende
> ...
> absingt
> ...
> Wiederstand.



Jaja, Hauptsache er stand wieder, nach dem singen. 

Mein zerebraler Cortex fühlt sich gerade dezent vergewaltigt...  

SCNR


----------

